# Got my jet ski trailer!!!!



## jsbossert (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got home with my jet ski trailer, $75 and all it really needs is new bunk brackets. What do you guys think?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 20, 2014)

Replace or repack the bearings, get some fenders. The winch looks kind of rusty? replace the winch rope. Redesign the bow stop to fit your boat.


----------



## jsbossert (Dec 20, 2014)

Have plans for modifying the bow stop, winch does work fine, how hard to repack bearings?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 20, 2014)

Repacking the bearings is very easy as long as they and the races are in good condition, you can find many videos showing how it done.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got a jet ski trailer as well with the same bow stop, whats your plans to change it?


----------



## jsbossert (Dec 21, 2014)

I cut it where it splits, and extended it more ill get pics, how do you know if the races are bad and if they are how hard is that and prices?


----------



## jsbossert (Dec 21, 2014)

The modified bow stop


----------



## justinsain1026 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice job on the bow stop


----------



## jsbossert (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody ever use cold galvanize spray paint, gave it coat seems to work well.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to try some of that paint, where did you buy it? thanks


----------



## jsbossert (Jan 19, 2015)

Home depot, made by rustoleum


----------

